# GTA 5 PC Cheats



## GamerSalim (3. Mai 2015)

Cheats sind doch was interessantes  

*Heilung und Rüstung*: Manchmal muss es eine belebende Infusion sein, damit man zum Ziel kommt. Sprich: Hiermit erhaltet ihr maximale Lebensenergie sowie Panzerung. Das Ganze hat allerdings einen kleinen Haken: Beim Benutzen dieses Codes sind Achievements und Trophäen deaktiviert. Wen das nicht kümmert, der kann viel Spaß haben.

PC (Über Telefon anrufen)1-999-887-853PC (mit Pad)B, LB, Y, RT, A, X, B, rechts, X, LB, LB, LB


*Unverwundbarkeit/Unsterblichkeit*: Ihr wollt auf alles pfeifen, auf Polizei, Passanten, feindliche Gangs, und einfach nur die Sau rauslassen, wie man so schön sagt? Super, denn hier ist das Mittel dafür. Macht euch unverwundbar und tut, wonach euch ist. Keiner wird euch aufhalten. Nach fünf Minuten lässt die Wirkung nach und ihr werdet wieder verwundbar. Gebt den Cheat dann einfach erneut ein.

PC (Über Telefon anrufen)1-999-724-6545537 / Ihr müsst die Nummer alle fünf Minuten wählen, so lange hält die Unverwundbarkeit an.PC (mit Pad)rechts, A, rechts, links, rechts, RB, rechts, links, A, Y

*Waffen freischalten und Munition*: Wer  kennt das nicht: Der Waffenladen ist sooo weit weg und gerade braucht man Munition oder einen neuen Schießprügel. Was tun, wenn man zu faul ist, selbst den Gang zu machen. Benutzt einfach den folgenden Cheat, der sämtliche GTA-5-Waffen mitsamt Munition freischaltet.

PC (Über Telefon anrufen)bald verfügbar glaub ichPC (mit Pad)Y, RT, links, LB, A, rechts, Y, unten, X, LB, LB, LB


Kennt ihr noch mehr Cheats ?
Schreibt sie doch hin !


----------



## Wynn (3. Mai 2015)

Quelle:

GTA 5 PC Cheats und Codes für das Handy - Waffen, Unsterblichkeit • Eurogamer.de


----------

